# Found a great breaded fish recipe



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

I have found a great recipe for breading fish that I thought I would share.

I use walleye, northern, and sometimes bass fillets. (Maybe tillapia or cod in a pinch)

Ingredients:

all purpose flour
water
your favorite spices
Panko japanese style breadcrumbs (find in the Asian isle)
fish of choice

Wet batter instructions:

Pour about 1/2 cup of flour in a large bowl. Add very cold water a little at a time, whisking the mixture while you add the water. Add enough water to make the batter a little thinner than pancake batter. Add any spices you like, i usually add salt, pepper, cumin, and cayanne pepper. Mix in spices.

1. Set up a fry station, i start with the fish on the left, then a plate with plain flour on it, then the wet batter, then a pan with the Panko breadcrumbs.
2. Dry the fish fillet with a paper towel or dish towel.
3. Dredge in flour until completely covered.
Then shake off any excess flour.
4. Dip in the wet batter until completely covered. Let the excess drip off.
5. Dredge in the Panko bread crumbs, lightly push the breadcrumbs into the wet batter that is on the fillet.
6. Deep fry in 350 degree oil until golden brown.
7. Let the fish drain on a cookie drying rack so the oil can drip off.
8. You can add more salt after frying if needed.

We eat these plain, or you can put them in tortillas and cover with fresh cabbage, tomatos, sour cream, and sweet chili sauce.

Let me know what you think if you try it. Anybody else have a good breaded fish recipe?


----------



## huntindog (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks for the recipe sounds really delicous! :beer:


----------

